# I wish I was Rob Leatham..except a girl version



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2008)

Rob's Major Career Titles:
22 - Time USPSA  				National Champion
  5 - Time IPSC  				World Champion
14 - Time Single  				Stack Classic Champion 
  7 - Time NRA  				Bianchi Cup Champion
  6 - Time Steel  				Challenge Champion
  6 - Time IDPA CDP  				National Champion
  1 - Time IDPA ESP National Indoor Champion
  5 - Division USPSA Champion
1985 Triple Crown Winner

sigh....

Wouldn't it be the greatest life to shoot guns and make copious amounts of money doing what you love to do?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Wouldn't it be the greatest life to shoot guns and make copious amounts of money doing what you love to do?



Well, I'd certainly love to make copious amounts of money doing what I love to do... but I'm not so sure about the shooting guns part; I never have!  Although I did have an offer to be taken to the shooting range - I need to set that up in here sometime this summer.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 18, 2008)

Rob's a legend in his own right.  His IPSC scores in the single stack division are truly to behold.  

Still, it makes me wonder, who the heck was the guy in the LFI-IV course that beat his time?  

http://www.ayoob.com/lfi4.html


----------



## Big Don (Jun 18, 2008)

While all of us would love to be handsomely paid to do something we love, it is important to remember that everyone and every job, no matter how easy or glamorous or fun it might look, comes with it's own individual set of headaches.
WOW that guy can shoot.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Don said:


> While all of us would love to be handsomely paid to do something we love, it is important to remember that everyone and every job, no matter how easy or glamorous or fun it might look, *comes with it's own individual set of headaches*.
> WOW that guy can shoot.



Oh yes, you are so right there....

"Rob, please use one of our new models, your old one isn't shiny enough anymore"

"oh, if I must.....sigh"  :dramaqueen:

To only have such problems  

But you are right.  Many weeks away from home, living out of a suitcase not to mention the pressure to remain on top would wear thin.

Still...I would love to be given the chance.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Still...I would love to be given the chance.


Then there is only one thing for you to do:
Practice


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa,

It's my lot in life to pound on a computer to make my dough. I love the martial arts, I love to shoot (I have some state 1st place trophies from IDPA, a sectional from IPSC, and even a few steel challenge ones) but I am no where near the leauge of Rob or any of those top shooters.

They go through 100,000 rounds a YEAR! And being champs, such as Springfield Armory or Smith & Wesson finance their guns and gear (notice all the logos on their cloths.)

I suspect it's not all fun. Shooting for hours a day, reloading by night (even with a good Dillion it's a bore, I can tell you from experience.) And don't even think of all the gun cleaning you will have to do. And the pressure! Knowing your livelhood is on the line when you go to a match. You can't even risk injury before the match least it compromises you and your scores are way down.

Well for most of us, what we would love to do is not what we do best, at lest for earning a living. But we still love to do it!

Deaf


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 18, 2008)

My granddad gave me some marvellous advice when I was barely a toddler -

"When you grow up, don't do something you love for a living.  If you do, you will start to hate it".

I don't think he was entirely right, there are exceptions to everything after all but he had a great point.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Then there is only one thing for you to do:
> Practice



Ahh Don....I am afraid my time has passed.  But that is okay as I enjoy the air rifle competitions I do participate in and I enjoy spending time with my daughter and husband who both shoot along side of me.  I have often thought to doing another type of shooting, perhaps when I have more time and more money


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 19, 2008)

There's a reason they refer to Rob as "The Great One" 

I heard a while back that he'd been hired as a consultant for some "tier-1" unit (maybe the SEALs...don't remember for sure) to increase their speed and accuracy.  Can't really think of anyone better suited to the task.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2008)

My husband had the pleasure of shooting beside him at the Bianchi Cup many years ago.  It was the steel plate course.  He has a picture of both of them on the line framed in his reloading room.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 20, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Well, I'd certainly love to make copious amounts of money doing what I love to do... but I'm not so sure about the shooting guns part; I never have! Although I did have an offer to be taken to the shooting range - I need to set that up in here sometime this summer.


  I suspect you'll love it.....and discover a whole new expensive hobby that will suck up your time, money and energy as no other.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 20, 2008)

I suspect that Rob Leatham's secret is the same secret of ALL extremely successful folks......some talent, yes.....but more importantly a SINGLE MINDED PASSION!  

It's a lot like being a millionaire.....most folks SAY they want to be a millionaire, but few folks have a true desire to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 20, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> I suspect you'll love it.....and discover a whole new expensive hobby that will suck up your time, money and energy as no other.



Ain't that the truth!

I remember my husband when he started shooting handguns.  Telling me it will only cost X number of dollars and then you get into the sport and to be competitive you need extra stuff, etc.  It can get pretty pricey.

We recently purchased a new shooting suit for our daughter who shoots air rifle.  Nearly keeled over at the $1500+ price!  But...in all honesty she won't need another one for years to come.


----------

